# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Это не ХУХРЫ-МУХРЫ или стрип по новому.

## Уралочка

*Это не ХУХРЫ-МУХРЫ или стрип по новому!!!*

Думаете почему женщины так любят приключенческие фильмы? 
Ведь только там главный герой, проживший неделю в джунглях, выглядит так, как будто только что вышел из спа салона. 
Только в этих фильмах герой может нести женщину на руках 50 км, а потом ещё заниматься с ней любовью 8 часов подряд и всё это со стрелой в ноге. 
Да, круто конечно. 
Но я уверена, что наши мужчины даже лучше тех героев.
А как уж с женскими штучками они справляются - хм....это нужно видеть!!!

*Предлагаю чуть чуть подглядеть ЧТО ожидает в этом блоке мужчин (да и женщин тоже)*




Длительность блока 15 минут.

*
В КОМПЛЕКТЕ: подробное описание, музыка, видео.*

*Стоимость 1300р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Татьянка (02.11.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*ЭТО НЕ ХУХРЫ - МУХРЫ!*

----------

Tanuxatexas (13.09.2017), Татьянка (02.11.2016)

----------

